# Has anyone made a rope bridge?



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I was think it would be cool to have a rope bridge spanning peaks/mountains in a take (planning a future scape). Has anyone done something like this? if so can you post a pic!


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Classic-Ornamental-Rocky-Rope-Bridge/dp/B002TV1KR0 ?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

That kind of idea but on a grander scale!

Something like this but with a big bridge



















Alternatively, a rock arch bridge would be cool. I'm guessing this is made from foam?


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cant speak about the rope bridge but the rock arch bridge I could probably guess at pretty well from my saltwater days. That is probably real stone that has been epoxied together and even drilled and connected together with metal rods. Im sure it could be carved but id go for connecting rocks together if it were me, then filling any visible gaps with plants.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

So apoxy rocks together over foam "DIY" fake rocks. 

Is there any rules around which rocks are aquarium safe or not? I read some where about the vinegar fizz test but that was the extent of it.

I want to do something extra cool once i get a bigger tank.. just need to figure out what exactly!


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

Some rocks will alter your water parameters. The "acid test" (vinegar, muriatic, hydrochloric, whatever) lets you know if the rock will make your water harder (raises pH, contains CaCO3)


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Is there any other test I should be doing to see if a rock is "fit" for the tank?

I added two to a tank I'm cycling. Ill check the PH against another tank to see if there is any swings.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I was thinking it would be pretty cool to make one out of toothpicks or Popsicle sticks and some twine. 

After a month or two in the tank the wood will have a nice weathered look. 

My only concern would be how to keep it from floating up.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

shift said:


> Is there any other test I should be doing to see if a rock is "fit" for the tank?
> 
> I added two to a tank I'm cycling. Ill check the PH against another tank to see if there is any swings.


Aside from the acid test, not really. limestone is known to effect water hardness pretty significantly, so maybe watch out for limestone, otherwise most rock is likely to be pretty inert. When I went to the landscaping supply I brought a little 2oz spray bottle of vinegar and sprayed what I was looking at lol. Didnt even get funny looks.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> I was thinking it would be pretty cool to make one out of toothpicks or Popsicle sticks and some twine.
> 
> After a month or two in the tank the wood will have a nice weathered look.
> 
> My only concern would be how to keep it from floating up.


I agree! you would have to some how weight the middle. or just have it pulled tight and straight..

scbrooks87 - rock hunting it is!


----------



## discgo (Jan 21, 2013)

What about a model train bridge?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I could see this being cool if you had moss on it. There was a thread about braiding rope and putting moss in between. When the moss grows out it would look like a moss bridge.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Found the thread. Too bad this user doesn't post anymore. Great ideas from this guy. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=40170&highlight=rope+moss


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

That is a cool idea, Could also be an excellent way to make "vines" for more of a jungle amazon theme


----------

